# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Andres Valencia, një Pikaso i vogël 10 vjeçar

## Albo

*Një Pikaso 10-vjeçar*



Pikturat e stilit surrealist të 10-vjeçarit Andres Valencia shiten për shuma mbi 150.000 dollarë. Është e rrallë që dikush kaq në këtë moshë të ketë kaq shumë sukses.

Andres Valencian, 10-vjeç, disa e quajnë Pikaso i vogël. Pikturat e tij të stilit surrealist janë blerë nga koleksionistë të mëdhenj.

Një nga pikturat u shit për 159,000 dollarë në një ankand në Hong Kong, ndërsa një tjetër për 230,000 dollarë në një gala bamirësie në Itali. Deri tani, ai ka fituar më shumë se 300,000 dollarë.

Nëna e Andres, Elsa, thotë se disa prej tyre i janë dhuruar grupit bamirës të AIDS-it amfAR dhe shoqatës së bamirësisë për fëmijë Box of Hope.



Është e rrallë që dikush në këtë moshë kaq të vogël të ketë kaq shumë sukses.



Andres thotë që njerëzit nuk duhet ti nënvlerësojnë fëmijët: Nëse shohin një fëmijë duke bërë skica në letër, shumë njerëzve nuk do tu mbushej mëndja ti vendosnin ato nëpër galeri arti. Ndonjëherë të rriturit thjesht nuk kuptojnë .



Deutche Welle

----------

